# Fishing in michigan



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

My father and my unlce are planning a trip to go walleye fishing, we used to go to canada .....Well we dont wana do thewhole passport thing...We are willing to travel up to 10 hrs. We are looking at mullet lake and also gun lake.........Houghten is also a option.... We have a 17ft. starcraft with a 15 h.p. tiller ......We are looking for a smaller lake we could pattern in a few days... We are not trophey hunitng we just want to get away from wifes and eat fish for dinner everynite :] Thanks for lookin


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing in michigan will rival Ontario walleyes, but Houghton lake would be a good choice. Lots of pike and panfish too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If you dont mind skipping the walleye go to st.clair. Its only about three in a half hrs from c-bus, just north of detroit. I just got back and we had a really fun time. and right now the fish are within a mile or shorter from shore so gas in the boat is really no issue. Acually our elec. Trolling motor quit working and we just drifted with the wind killing the fish. If you need any specifics like hotels baitstores and stuff give me a call. 
Bud, this place is the real deal, I cant wait to get back.
Bobby


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The best walleye I have ever found in Michigan were in the St. Mary's River, from the Sault down to Rabor. Pike, panfish, smallies, too. Remote enough to really relax.
Several decent lakes in the lower peninsula, but I drive the extra couple hours to the U.P.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't really know the lakes up there that well but I can tell you I'm heading to Houghton in a couple of weeks. I'll post a report when I get back. Hopefully good news.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info bobby.....I changed my phone # so if you in case you have tried callen i will pm you with new one ......Also my boat is just sitting around collecting dust...Take it out bobby anytime!!! Also a river sounds more promising It would be hard to get a pattern on a big lake .....River fishing sounds more promising if all fails a jiog and minnie can put a stringer on the boat .........Anymore sugestions ? thanks guys


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Houghton is overfished and has crazy amount of pleasure boaters. Also the weeds get really bad in the summer because it's so shallow. I suggest Lake Charlevoix, Walloon lake, Crooked, Burt, Little Traverse Bay (lake Mi).

If you do try Lake St. Clair after wearing the smallmouth out...go up into the river @Marine City/Agnolac to find the Eyes :B


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Freddie, Yea pm me your #. I tried calleing you several time. We were looking for a 4 th person to go to st.clair with us last weekend. 
Ill pm you when i get a second


----------



## Kodiak50 (Apr 26, 2010)

T-180 said:


> The best walleye I have ever found in Michigan were in the St. Mary's River, from the Sault down to Rabor. Pike, panfish, smallies, too. Remote enough to really relax.
> Several decent lakes in the lower peninsula, but I drive the extra couple hours to the U.P.


Have to agree, also throw Drummond Island in there.


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Houghton Lake is a great fishery find the weeds and tall cabbage and you will find the walleye.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Mullett Lake and Burt are awesome lakes to fish, and are connected by the Indian River. Lots of walleye, pike and smallies up there. What I liked about it though it's not in a big city and the campground on Burt is pretty nice.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your help ....We would go to Canada but my Idiot cuzz had like 3 DUI's we are not sure if he is alloud to leave the country.....Dont you hate when you have to pay for other poeples mistakes :[


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> Thanks for all your help ....We would go to Canada but my Idiot cuzz had like 3 DUI's we are not sure if he is alloud to leave the country.....Dont you hate when you have to pay for other poeples mistakes :[


I'd find a different fishing partner.

There IS NO comparison between fishing in Michigan and fishing in Canada.


----------

